# 18650 Charge Time?



## Zia (13/3/18)

Hi guys. Quick question. I’ve had my AWT Red 3000mAh batteries (2 of them) on charge in my Voopoo Too for about 40 minutes now and they’re almost fully charged. I feel like this isn’t normal and I’m wondering if I need to pick up some new ones?

PS I know that using an external charger is better but I popped these in my Voopoo Too to charge them via usb deliberately to monitor the time difference. Was expecting the external to be faster but that doesn’t seem like the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Zia said:


> Hi guys. Quick question. I’ve had my AWT Red 3000mAh batteries (2 of them) on charge in my Voopoo Too for about 40 minutes now and they’re almost fully charged. I feel like this isn’t normal and I’m wondering if I need to pick up some new ones?
> 
> PS I know that using an external charger is better but I popped these in my Voopoo Too to charge them via usb deliberately to monitor the time difference. Was expecting the external to be faster but that doesn’t seem like the case.


I don't really know the stats of the battery, and even the Voopoo, which might be able to charge fast.

Either way from flat (or 3.7V) 40 minutes is crazy fast! 
How long does the external charger take to charge them?
Do they drain really fast too?


----------



## RichJB (13/3/18)

In my experience, old batteries don't charge faster, they just discharge faster. But it still takes several hours to charge them up. So my sense is that it's not the batteries but maybe the USB charging in the mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (13/3/18)

The voopo supports 2A charging i beleive !

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/18)

Which AWT red 3000 mah batteries have you got ? (35 or 40 A *Claimed*).. According to Battery Mooch you should not buy the ones with the claimed 40A. The ones with the claimed 35A are in fact only 15A.
iMHO I would not use an AWT battery, particularly the red ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I don't really know the stats of the battery, and even the Voopoo, which might be able to charge fast.
> 
> Either way from flat (or 3.7V) 40 minutes is crazy fast!
> How long does the external charger take to charge them?
> Do they drain really fast too?


Well the last bar took a further 20 minutes or so so not too bad! And no they don’t discharge quickly.


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I don't really know the stats of the battery, and even the Voopoo, which might be able to charge fast.
> 
> Either way from flat (or 3.7V) 40 minutes is crazy fast!
> How long does the external charger take to charge them?
> Do they drain really fast too?


External takes about maybe 3 hours or so for both but that’s also because if you charge both the amps are split. All in all my Voopoo charged them in about 70 minutes or so.


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

RichJB said:


> In my experience, old batteries don't charge faster, they just discharge faster. But it still takes several hours to charge them up. So my sense is that it's not the batteries but maybe the USB charging in the mod?


I believe so. Took about 70 minutes to fully charge.


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> The voopo supports 2A charging i beleive !


I believe so too! 70 minutes or so and it’s done!


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Which AWT red 3000 mah batteries have you got ? (35 or 40 A *Claimed*).. According to Battery Mooch you should not buy the ones with the claimed 40A. The ones with the claimed 35A are in fact only 15A.
> iMHO I would not use an AWT battery, particularly the red ones.
> View attachment 125783


I do have the 40s but I am aware that that’s just Pulse rating. Never built according to that else KABOOM! But in all honesty I feel these batts are great for a dual battery regulated mod or single 18650 mech mod if used correctly. Haven’t had any issues with them and I’ve had them since December or so.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/18)

IMO if Battery Mooch says do not buy the 40 A ones he must have a very good reason for saying so. He is probably the most respected expert on batteries used for vaping. If we don't trust him then we are taking a risk. 
Good batteries are really very cheap when we take into account how long they last. I would never use a battery which Moose has red flagged as a battery vapers must not use.
I stand to gain nothing by passing on Moose's advice. By using those batteries you run the risk of doing harm to yourself and others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/3/18)

Zia said:


> Hi guys. Quick question. I’ve had my AWT Red 3000mAh batteries (2 of them) on charge in my Voopoo Too for about 40 minutes now and they’re almost fully charged. I feel like this isn’t normal and I’m wondering if I need to pick up some new ones?
> 
> PS I know that using an external charger is better but I popped these in my Voopoo Too to charge them via usb deliberately to monitor the time difference. Was expecting the external to be faster but that doesn’t seem like the case.


It all depends on how you fast you get your hamsters to run

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (13/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMO if Battery Mooch says do not buy the 40 A ones he must have a very good reason for saying so. He is probably the most respected expert on batteries used for vaping. If we don't trust him then we are taking a risk.
> Good batteries are really very cheap when we take into account how long they last. I would never use a battery which Moose has red flagged as a battery vapers must not use.
> I stand to gain nothing by passing on Moose's advice. By using those batteries you run the risk of doing harm to yourself and others.


Adding to the above, 70 minutes charging at 2 Amps means 2.34 amps were transferred. Going to two batteries this means 1.17 amps added to each. that is 1170mAh, a far cry from the 3000mAh on the label.

That is why I rather stick to Samsung 25R, Samsung 30Q and LG HG2 batteries. LG HB2's for serious mech use.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dreadside (13/3/18)

3000mah means the battery can in theory give you 3000mah for 1 hour, so if a chargers output is 2A it will charge 2000mah every hour until the battery is full.
My i4 charger can charge 4 batteries at a time and if you charge 4 X 3000mah it will charge them at .35A/350mah so, 3000mah ÷ 350mah = 8.5 hours for the batteries to fully charge, and your Voopoo Too has 2A of charge going to the batteries so 3 hours is the charge time if they are drained fully.
This is all in theory you never get 3000mah out of the batteries and there is a ton of variables that effect this, but should give you an idea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zia (20/3/18)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I’ll pick up some 25Rs ASAP and will use those instead.


----------

